# Help finding a DTG Printer in the UK



## 99332 (Jan 26, 2010)

Hey, im located in the UK and need someone, or a Company that can do DTG Printing asap...

I run a Designing and Clothing Business and we have released our Clothing range.. we had a Printer who did our clothing for us at good prices (£7-9 T-Shirts, £12.50 Sweatshirts, £13.50 Hoodies), whenever we had an Order from our Website we'd simply email him and he'd sort it all out, but the past 2 days we havent 'got on' and he told us to find another Printer, so basically i've spent the past 8 hours searching around on the net and asking around for a decent priced DTG Printers...

I know of Spreadshirt, Zazzle, VistaPrint etc..
VistaPrint has a good price but the largest design they do it 12", I need 17" length wise (like Spreadshirt do but cheaper)

So do anyone know anyone or a Company that can do DTG Printing at that size (usually 11x17") for around those sort of Prices?

Thanks


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

You can contact John (Stitch-Up) he is a member here on the forums.

Stitch-Up Creative 
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/members/stitch-up.html 

-Post in Referrals and Recommendations section of the Forums..http://www.t-shirtforums.com/referrals-recommendations/ - members are not allow to self promote within regular postings

-Check Printer Listings > United Kingdom - Europe - Browse Locations - custom t-shirt printers reviewed at PrinterListings.com


----------



## SaintsDesigns (May 8, 2010)

urbankaos said:


> Hey, im located in the UK and need someone, or a Company that can do DTG Printing asap...


Just trawling though a few posts and saw you hadn't had much response to this ?

Are you still needing someone?


----------



## spengle (Nov 24, 2011)

i would be really interested in finding someone who could do exactly the same as what the OP has mentioned.


----------



## SaintsDesigns (May 8, 2010)

spengle said:


> i would be really interested in finding someone who could do exactly the same as what the OP has mentioned.


inbox me with what you need


----------



## spengle (Nov 24, 2011)

thanks for your help SaintsDesigns


----------



## SaintsDesigns (May 8, 2010)

spengle said:


> thanks for your help SaintsDesigns


 no problem ... thats another 20hr day lol need zzzzzzzzzz's


----------

